# Careless whisper Symphony



## bellbottom

Lets imagine on Mozart Lines I am conducting a Opera and my symphony musicians are ofcourse german Falco symphony.





So here it goes....

sa, saa, sah, ni, dha , ma pa sa, saaah, sa...(starting scale music...)
ni dhi sah, pa ni dha sa ma...time can never mend, (opening scale...)
the careless whisper of the good friend 
To the heart and mind ignorance is kind
There's no comfort in the truth, pain is that all you'll find

Guitar theme small....ta dha dha ta ni dhi sa...
Sa, ni dha pa, sa ni dha pa, sa ni sa pa maaa....

should have known better yeah!

Saxophone with piano scales...dha ni sa ma , dha ni sa ma, pa dha ni sa, sa dha ma pa ga ....

I feel so unsure | Violin musicians playing si, si, si, si towards downward 
As I take your hand and lead you to the dance floor | scale till the para ends.... 
As the music dies something in your eyes | 
Calls to mind a silver screen and all its sad goodbyes |
I'm never gonna dance again |
Guilty feet have got no rhythm |
Though it's easy to pretend |
I know you're not a fool | ending with a si, ni, dha

I should have known better than to cheat a friend | Si, si, si, si...
And waste a chance that I'd been given |
So I'm never gonna dance again  |
The way I danced with you ooooh hu heeeu |

Guitar sa, sa, ni, sa....

Time can never mend | Violin musicians playing on rising lower to higher scale
The careless whispers of a good friend | si, si, sa, sa, sa......
To the heart and mind ignorance is kind |
There's no comfort in the truth, pain is that all you'll find |

I'm never gonna dance again | Violin musicians playing on constant tune si, si, sa, ni, 
Guilty feet have got no rhythm | sa,.....si, si, sa, ni, sa....on rising scale...till para 
Though it's easy to pretend | ends.
I know you're not a fool |

I should have known better than to cheat a friend | si, si, sa, ni, sa...on rising scale.
And waste a chance that I'd been given |
So I'm never gonna dance again |
The way I danced with you |

With or without your love
Saxophone with piano scales...dha ni sa ma , dha ni sa ma, pa dha ni sa, sa dha ma pa ga ....

Tonight the music seems so loud | Piano music dha, ni, sa, dha,...sa, sa,...,dha, ni, sa,
I wish that we could lose this crowd | dha....accompanied with light lower scale violin si, si,
Maybe it's better this way | si, si.....
We'd hurt each other with the things we want to say | Drum beats echo effect...

We could have been so good together | Piano music dha, ni, sa, dha,...sa, sa,...,dha, ni, sa,
We could have lived this dance forever | dha....accompanied with light lower scale violin si, si, 
But now, who's gonna dance with me? | si, si..... 
Please stay |

I'm never gonna dance again | Starting trumpets rythm scale sa, ni, dha ,dha...(once)
Guilty feet have got no rhythm | Violin scale reverse note ...ni, sa, ni, sa,...till the
Though it's easy to pretend | para ends.
I know you're not a fool |

I should have known better than to cheat a friend | Starting trumpets rythm scale sa, ni, dha ,dha...(once)
And waste a chance that I'd been given | Violin scale reverse note ...ni, sa, ni, sa,...till the
So I'm never gonna dance again | para ends.
The way I danced with you oooooh hu heeeeu |

Saxophone with piano scales...dha ni sa ma , dha ni sa ma, pa dha ni sa, sa dha ma pa ga ....

(Now that you're gone) | piano rhythm scales accompanied with drum echo beat...
Now that you're gone | sa, ni , dha, sa....lower to upper scale...
(Now that you're gone) |
Was what I did so wrong? |
So wrong that you had to leave me alone? | and downward scale....ta, tha, dhi, ni, sah....

tu, tu , tura, raaaaah, raaaaah
sa, ni, dha, ma, pa.....

A la Mozart

View attachment carelesswhisper.txt


----------



## moody

Are you feeling quite alright ?


----------



## Bix

moody said:


> Are you feeling quite alright ?


I know I'm not feeling alright, this debasement of Mozart is making me nauseous.


----------



## PetrB

Bix said:


> I know I'm not feeling alright, this debasement of Mozart is making me nauseous.


The ignore button does not cure the disease, but certainly can prevent / relieve many of its symptoms.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

bellbottom, you are using Carnatic solfege, are you not?


----------



## bellbottom

Carnatic is a different form of music that i even do not know! Maybe the do, re , mi, fa, so, la, si ....that you are reading i have just wrote my mind! Sa, re, ga, ma, pa, dha, na ...Asian classical music basics...which in my view are english music notes!


----------



## Bix

Huilunsoittaja said:


> bellbottom, you are using Carnatic solfege, are you not?


Dhīraśankarābharaṇaṃ


----------



## Bix

PetrB said:


> The ignore button does not cure the disease, but certainly can prevent / relieve many of its symptoms.


But it's compulsive to read and go eh.....


----------



## bellbottom

But as you say its easier to grasp the pitch of the music ! Solfege'

I have tried understanding do, re, mi, fa, so, la, si with various types of songs but i couldn't correspond music, instead sa, re, ga, ma, pa, dha, na seems very easy for everyone to understand too!

What if 
fa - sa
so - re
la - ga
si - ma
do - pa
re - dha 
mi - na (ni)

So its difficult to imagine the music!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

do - sa
re - re
mi - ma
fa - ga
sol - sa
la - pa
ti - ni
do - dha !!!!

So then it works on sa, re, ma, ga, sa, pa, ni, dha....lines....!

And what i understand is...

sa, re, ga, ma ,pa, dha, na...
that is...
do, re, fa, mi, la, do, ti....


----------



## Mahlerian

いろはにほへと works for me...
i-ro-ha-ni-ho-he-to


----------



## violadude

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## moody

Huilunsoittaja said:


> bellbottom, you are using Carnatic solfege, are you not?


I wish you wouldn't dignify this nonsense.


----------



## Celloman

I feel like I just stumbled onto a pig Latin language course.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

moody said:


> I wish you wouldn't dignify this nonsense.


I wish you would give people a chance to be self-expressive instead of putting them down.

That goes the same for everyone else here!

Or else...


----------



## Air

I have moved this thread to the Today's Composers subforum.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

sometimes, I wonder if non-sense is even worth to be listened too.. I'm like... WTH?


----------



## PetrB

Bix said:


> But it's compulsive to read and go eh.....


I live in a major metropolitan area: Within one block of where I live, I can hear a homeless woman speaking in tongues. She has a quality of those so removed from the world where you could say she is in a state of grace. She is, to many who know of her, supremely regal in appearance and bearing, and truly gentle and gracious when she is not speaking in tongues.

That is always an interesting and somehow uplifting experience.

A massively self-indulgent "conceptual piece" (and that is being kind beyond kind) in solfege, regardless of which language the solfege is in, can hardly hold a candle to that gracious schizophrenic street lady.


----------



## moody

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I wish you would give people a chance to be self-expressive instead of putting them down.
> 
> That goes the same for everyone else here!
> 
> Or else...
> View attachment 21129


Well; if you're the only one who thinks that way I suggest you look at yourself.


----------



## bellbottom

I don't why if you don't like careless whisper then why do you wanna talk about this particular symphony! I tried writing its music on Mozart lines cause johannes holzel was himself a fan of mozart music and had tried to elaborate it in his career! So as johannes holzel had a opera musicians as falco symphony they do quick music with johannes singing in high pitch voice style! 
George michael as you all might be knowing too has a symphony opera of musicians with him who play light music scales!
So as i like careless whisper song since childhood so i thought of making it symphony with falco musicians affect!!! Then with slower rhythm it would seem just like Mozart music!
I imagined if i am welcome at falco symphony musicians then during the first two three demo the musicians would probably not follow me and would like to make me feel not worthwhile. But i certainly would prefer the violin tunes to be like old english violin based music which would liven up the air and make merry! You know how it feels! Also the falco symphony chorus singers at the backdrop would sing in between lines!
Or do you want other george michael songs?


----------



## Wood

bellbottom said:


> I don't why if you don't like careless whisper then why do you wanna talk about this particular symphony! I tried writing its music on Mozart lines cause johannes holzel was himself a fan of mozart music and had tried to elaborate it in his career! So as johannes holzel had a opera musicians as falco symphony they do quick music with johannes singing in high pitch voice style!
> George michael as you all might be knowing too has a symphony opera of musicians with him who play light music scales!
> So as i like careless whisper song since childhood so i thought of making it symphony with falco musicians affect!!! Then with slower rhythm it would seem just like Mozart music!
> I imagined if i am welcome at falco symphony musicians then during the first two three demo the musicians would probably not follow me and would like to make me feel not worthwhile. But i certainly would prefer the violin tunes to be like old english violin based music which would liven up the air and make merry! You know how it feels! Also the falco symphony chorus singers at the backdrop would sing in between lines!
> Or do you want other george michael songs?


You are millionrainbows, and I claim my five pound note!


----------



## bellbottom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> bellbottom, you are using Carnatic solfege, are you not?


Perhaps salieri had studied 'carnatic solfege' as he was from portugal so he might used to visit south india, goa provinces in 800 a.d.!!!


----------



## hreichgott

Why is everyone being so insulting about Indian solfege?

I'll admit that I find it difficult to read myself, but that is purely because it is not one of the systems of musical notation with which I am familiar.

I don't have any particular interest in hearing Mozart-style Falco, but, I do have an interest in asking everyone not to be insulting about someone's manner of writing down music.


----------



## Bix

hreichgott said:


> Why is everyone being so insulting about Indian solfege?
> 
> I'll admit that I find it difficult to read myself, but that is purely because it is not one of the systems of musical notation with which I am familiar.
> 
> I don't have any particular interest in hearing Mozart-style Falco, but, I do have an interest in asking everyone not to be insulting about someone's manner of writing down music.


Heather, I'm not sure that the solfege is the bit that is being questioned, it's the assertion that a particular person on the forum says that they are a reincarnation of Mozart who travels back and forth in time between present day and '800ad Byzantine times'.

Personally solfege is not an unknown concept to me but linking Wham through solfege to Mozart just doesn't work and trying to communicate this rationally is not accepted by other parties, which of course is fine but when communication is strained in this way and is almost in the form of a monologue I can understand why other TC members have taken the line they have.

Hope you are well!


----------



## bellbottom

What if the real meaning of george michael song 'careless whisper' has gothic meaning....which is- "In this darkness when our light of our lamp goes out....!"


----------

